# Moving a cat who hates travelling



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, has anyone had any experience of flying a cat overseas who hates even being in the car? I don't think the airlines allow sedation. Any advice appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely do not even consider sedating a cat. The sedatives have strange effects on a cat.

I flew my two cats from California to Germany - and neither of them liked being in a car. My guys arrived safe and sound - perhaps a bit jet lagged. Though it's pricey, you may want to consider using a pet mover. I used Pet Express in San Francisco, and they did a super job (including kenneling them before the flight since I had to be in Germany a week or two before my apartment was available).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Absolutely do not even consider sedating a cat. The sedatives have strange effects on a cat.
> 
> I flew my two cats from California to Germany - and neither of them liked being in a car. My guys arrived safe and sound - perhaps a bit jet lagged. Though it's pricey, you may want to consider using a pet mover. I used Pet Express in San Francisco, and they did a super job (including kenneling them before the flight since I had to be in Germany a week or two before my apartment was available).
> Cheers,
> Bev


I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## gillian13 (Jul 18, 2011)

twostep said:


> I absolutely agree with you.


I have moved cats from US to UK, and France to US. Best way for me and my felines was to have them travel with me in the cabin. You have to arrange this in advance, and you can only have one in an approved under the seat case. I did this from France to US and French vet gave me a sedative which worked very well. I dont like to think what a nervous cat would think of the airports let alone the plane. Dont forget your cat passport and health certificate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gillian13 said:


> I have moved cats from US to UK, and France to US. Best way for me and my felines was to have them travel with me in the cabin. You have to arrange this in advance, and you can only have one in an approved under the seat case. I did this from France to US and French vet gave me a sedative which worked very well. I dont like to think what a nervous cat would think of the airports let alone the plane. Dont forget your cat passport and health certificate.


I've yet to hear of a cat that actually enjoys being put in a crate and travelling!! However, I was told by a vet that sedatives are dangerous to give to an animal who was going to fly due to the change in their blood pressure caused by flying???

Jo xxx


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Last time he had to go in a car he totally freaked out and managed to break out of his carrier. He is a big cat and quite strong. I know he wouldn't be able to break out of his sky kennel but wondered if it would be cruel to take him on a plane. It would be very distressing for him. I've never known a cat to hate travelling quite as much as him!


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

gillian13 said:


> I have moved cats from US to UK, and France to US. Best way for me and my felines was to have them travel with me in the cabin. You have to arrange this in advance, and you can only have one in an approved under the seat case. I did this from France to US and French vet gave me a sedative which worked very well. I dont like to think what a nervous cat would think of the airports let alone the plane. Dont forget your cat passport and health certificate.


I did not realize you could take a pet in the cabin internationally. Which airline did you use?


----------



## Bryana Butlar (Nov 22, 2011)

My little puppy even hates when I drive at the speed of more than 65 Kmph on the highways. He just go crazy and would almost jump out of the car at times. I was so worried about Tuffy. I was hopeless and thoughtI won't be able to carry him to California. Then I consulted a pet travel agent, book in with the experts, and take the stress out of moving. Everything was done perfectly and comfortably.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

RealMonkey said:


> Last time he had to go in a car he totally freaked out and managed to break out of his carrier. He is a big cat and quite strong. I know he wouldn't be able to break out of his sky kennel but wondered if it would be cruel to take him on a plane. It would be very distressing for him. I've never known a cat to hate travelling quite as much as him!


Without trying to sound smart - get a decent carrier. Our Bengals weigh in at 20 pounds and are nothing but legs, muscle and attitude. Should he get loose during a flight in the cabin it will be ugly afterwards. All airlines offer the service but you have to book it in advance. 
As skittish as you sound about the flight - use a door-to-door pet service or do the unspeakable - leave him with someone who loves him.


----------



## louiswilliams00 (Nov 22, 2011)

My cats refused to come. They lived in that house when we bought it even though it had been empty for years, and will continue to do so now that we’ve left.


----------

